# Lame Christmas Gifts from the wife/husband



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

This year I believe I have the distinction of being the recipient of the lamest Christmas gift ever given to a husband by his wife.
I got three washcloths. Not even wrapped and quite literally, tossed at me. Let's see who can top that.


----------



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

wow... just ... wow.

This may be the worst gift.. I mean unless someone tossed some dog crap at you and said Merry Christmas. That would be a worse gift.

Why so lame? Is she mad at you?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

No, it's actually pretty typical for her. Only slightly lamer than previous occasions.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Un,

So - M2 is hard to buy for. She returns a lot of stuff that she buys herself (buyers remorse) and so I always keep receipts for her gifts. She returns maybe half the gifts I buy her.

One year, when she was in love with the other man, she bought a used (high end) remote control car from him for me. It was expensive. I was (clueless at the time about her feelings for him) LIVID that she would buy me such an expensive gift - that wasn't returnable. I literally never took it out of its box. Not once. We sold it 3 years later for 15 cents on the dollar. 

------
So - my plan - was to totally reject the gift. Which I did. 

What's your plan?






unbelievable said:


> This year I believe I have the distinction of being the recipient of the lamest Christmas gift ever given to a husband by his wife.
> I got three washcloths. Not even wrapped and quite literally, tossed at me. Let's see who can top that.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Been talking to her about her apathy. It's not just about the marriage but her general state. Dogs, house, flower garden, everything is getting pretty minimal attention. This is a headspace issue and not just related to me. She doesn't like the shrink she has and doesn't trust him. She's not in any therapy. We've got to get her into a decent shrink and get her meds readjusted. This aint cutting it. I could dump her and latch onto someone else easily enough, if I were so inclined, but she's missing out on huge lumps of life she'll never get back. If she's willing to work on this with me I'll try to get her some help. If she resists, there's little value in me hanging around just to watch her be depressed and enabling it. I'm not the Psych Whisperer.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry, unbelievable. Washcloths? What was she thinking?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

...Three wash cloths, two dirty looks and another reason to hang myseeeeeeelf. On the fourth day of Christmas.......


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow how awful. Put them away and regift them to her next year, and give them to her in the same manner in which she gave them to you.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Okie dokie going to stop complaining about the tool set I got now Yikes


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

That's unbelievable! (Sorry couldn't resist ) . But your circumstances are special. Hope things will get better for you.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> No, it's actually pretty typical for her. Only slightly lamer than previous occasions.


And you stay...why?

You say this


> She doesn't like the shrink she has and doesn't trust him. She's not in any therapy. We've got to get her into a decent shrink and get her meds readjusted. This aint cutting it. I could dump her and latch onto someone else easily enough, if I were so inclined, but she's missing out on huge lumps of life she'll never get back. If she's willing to work on this with me I'll try to get her some help. If she resists, there's little value in me hanging around just to watch her be depressed and enabling it. I'm not the Psych Whisperer.


 which means she IS resisting.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> This year I believe I have the distinction of being the recipient of the lamest Christmas gift ever given to a husband by his wife.
> I got three washcloths. Not even wrapped and quite literally, tossed at me. Let's see who can top that.


And I thought the talking scale I got one year was bad


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Unbelievable, my friend, no offense, but your wife seems crazier than a peach orchard sow! I can't believe how she badly she treats you!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, he accepts it, doesn't he?


----------

